# Lost Boat



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

My sister lives in Daytona on the Inter-coastal. During the storm, they saw a sailboat coming straight for their home. It crashed into their seawall and continued to slam throughout the storm. They weathered it going outside and pulling it down their pier as they didn't want the boat in their home, but the storm picked up more and slammed it through their dock/pier. 

They ended up tying it to the pier since damage was done and during the night, the mast broke off the 30 footer and crashed through the rest of the pier. Coast Guard (who were completely rude and acted as if they could care less), Law Enforcement, and Game and Wildlife came to her home and investigated. They told her that they finally found the last registered owner in 2008, but the boat had been abandoned as it had a lock on the door to the inside and the inside was completely stripped. They told her they notified the last owner, but would not give her any info as to who it is or where they live. They told her it was a civil matter. Well, how can you sue someone for damages if you don't know who they are? There probably isn't any insurance on the boat anyway since it was in that condition.

Anyone have any ideas or have been in this situation before? No one is bothering to help them and she is a teacher, so there isn't a lot of income for them to fix this without finding the person responsible. Coast Guard told her that if the untied it from their pier, they would be responsible for any damages if it was to break free or let go. We have the Hull ID and name of the boat. Any ideas???


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

WE GONNA HAVE A BOAT BURNIN!!!!!! But some body might wanna buy it, do some research and go to court


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Start cutting it up into dumpster sized pieces every week when the trash man comes or you go to the land fill. guy down the road from me got rid of a 26ft older gw in about 3months time. One of those big roadside cans holds alot pieces he says if you cut them right. I would not have believed it if I didnt see it myself. Just a thought


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

turn it over to homeowners insurance, let them deal with it.
js


----------

